# Aporte: La Luz, el Color y la Electrónica



## aquileslor (Jun 4, 2013)

LA LUZ, EL  COLOR  Y  LA  ELECTRONICA
Hoy voy a incursionar en un tema que muchos dirán que no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica habitual. Pero a través de múltiples consultas y respuestas he llegado a la conclusión de que haría falta esclarecer un poco el tema del epígrafe porque hay mucha desinformación sobre ese tema.
Ahora más que nunca estos tres temas se unen por el uso de leds  de múltiples colores y diversas aplicaciones.  Pero hay muchos falsos conceptos y pienso que es hora de aclarar todo lo posible sobre ello.
En mi trabajo diario he tenido que estudiar estos temas en profundidad y trataré de ser lo más conciso y sencillo en mis explicaciones, las que quisiera que fueran enriquecidas con las aclaraciones y preguntas de los foristas. Lo que si les pido que no nos vayamos por las ramas y empecemos a llenar de fórmulas el foro, porque la idea es tratar de explicar todo con ilustraciones (cuantas más mejor) para que lo entienda la mayoría de los que lean este tópico.
Empecemos con el enunciado: La Luz. ¿Qué es la luz) Bueno, es el elemento físico que nos permite ver. De su estudio se deduce que es un conjunto de corpúsculos (fotones) que se mueven en una onda de muy alta frecuencia. Es decir, que tiene un comportamiento dual lo que llevó en un principio a definir múltiples teorías sobre su conformación. Se comporta como una onda electromagnética en todos sus aspectos. 
El espectro electromagnético que existe en nuestro mundo es muy amplio y la luz ocupa un pequeño espacio en el mismo. La luz primaria o fundamental es la del sol que nos alumbra. Y a través de múltiples mediciones se ha comprobado su composición, pero la parte que nos interesa es la que se llama espectro visible más el ultravioleta y el infrarrojo, que son con los que lidiamos a diario.
Aquí muestro el espectro visible



En este caso es el espectro que produce  un tubo fluorescente de 6 W colocado verticalmente y fotografiado con una red de difracción holográfica de 1200 líneas por milímetro.
A la izquierda sigue la parte ultravioleta y a la derecha el infrarrojo que la red no los acusa y los toma como oscuridad. Los números debajo indican la longitud de onda del color en nanometers.
Se ven claramente cuatro tiras gruesas de color en el mismo: una azul, de 404 nm, otra azul, de 435 nm, una verde de 546 nm y dos mas que la fotografía no las ha resuelto bien, pero a la vista estaban: una amarillo anaranjado de 579 nm y otra naranja mas subido de 607 nm.
Es aquí donde podemos empezar a unir la luz con la electrónica: Los tubos fluorescentes son tubos de vidrio de forma recta o espiralada recubiertos en su interior de un polvo fluorescente ( de allí el nombre) con filamento calefactor en cada punta y rellenos con un gas fácilmente ionizable por el paso de corriente eléctrica como el neón o argón. Además contienen una gota de mercurio metálico. Al pasar corriente los filamentos producen la vaporización del mercurio, se establece un arco de corriente entre los filamentos debido al argón y esta corriente, limitada a un valor fijado por una impedancia ( reactancia), se ioniza el vapor del mercurio en su totalidad lo que produce una emisión importante de luz ultravioleta mas algo de luz visible en picos de luz ( así se ve en el espectro). Esta luz ultravioleta libera fotones del polvo fluorescente en una longitud de onda superior a la de incidencia, que es en su mayor parte ultravioleta. Al pasar esta corriente se apagan los filamentos porque ya no se necesitan (por el arrancador o un condensador en el circuito si es electrónico). Si no se le pone el polvo fluorescente, dejando el vidrio transparente, se tiene el llamado tubo germicida ( acción aumentada acrecentando la presión del gas en su interior por lo que genera más UV de longitud más corta). Además se usa un vidrio transparente ( vidrio uviol) a las radiaciones UV. En su versión de 4 a 8 W es el tubo que se usaba para borrar las memorias Eprom con ventana.
Entonces un tubo blanco nos da luz blanca mezclada con una pequeña cantidad de picos o líneas de emisión del propio mercurio que logran atravesarlo. Esta es la razón de las imágenes del tubo de varios colores que se superponen en el espectro continuo de la luz blanca. Eso nos explica que algo de UV nos entrega el tubo, pero en tan poca magnitud que no es nocivo, pero se nota al aclararse las fotografías impresas con Ink Jet al estar expuestas un tiempo. Porque la luz ultravioleta es altamente actínica, principalmente en la longitud de 366 nm, es decir que interactúa con las sustancias químicas.
Aprovechando esta  luz ultravioleta se fabrican tubos específicos con polvos fluorescentes de diversos colores y hasta algunos con una luz azulada muy actínica mezclada con el UV de 366 
( UV cercano) que se usan en las insoladoras de películas o soluciones sensibles y en las camas solares para bronceado de la piel. También hay otros tubos con esta misma composición pero el vidrio es un filtro por el que pasa solo el UV 366 nm y un poco del visible y que a la vista da un color púrpura muy notorio.
Otras lámparas UV usan ese mismo filtro pero dentro llevan una ampolla de mercurio y tiene la forma de las lámparas comunes de vidrio, venían en 100, 250 y 500 W. Se las llamó igual que a los tubos del mismo color, “lámparas de luz negra “.
De allí, que por semejanza con su color se llamen leds UV a los leds de color púrpura, que en realidad son de luz visible de 405 nm y como este color es muy actínico se usan en reemplazo de las lámparas de UV para insolar o detectar colores fluor como se ve en la serie CSI en la TV.



Foto de una linterna de leds púrpura de 400/405 nm, 12 mW.
Por lo tanto estos leds “no son leds UV”. Están mal llamados así.
Hay leds de los comunes, de 395/400 nm, que son mas actínicos que los de 405 ( cuanto mas bajos los nanometers, hasta los 366, la luz es mas actínica. Hay también leds de 360 y 340 nm, pero sus precios se elevan geométricamente en decenas de dólares, pero se usan para fines científicos.
Acompaño hojas de datos de leds de 395 y 405 nm en pdf. Los de 405 son de la marca Cree y emiten una luz de 12 mW. Una barbaridad de luz, pero nótese que se catalogan en Watts como las lámparas UV. Los de 395 dan menos luz: 4 mW. En otras marcas quizás sea diferente.
Los leds visibles se encuentran en cualquier color del espectro. Aclaro aquí que este espectro es el mismo que se ve en el arco iris pero sin las líneas del mercurio. Pero aquí se forma un rectángulo, mientras que  el arco iris es curvo porque es una imagen del sol que es redondo. Por lo tanto el arco iris es circular, pero no lo vemos completo porque la tierra lo tapa. Y su proceso de formación es más complejo que el de la red de difracción: se unen procesos de refracción y difracción. Si desean que explique mas estos procesos pregunten que lo haré con la diligencia de siempre.
También hay leds IR que son muy usados en los controles remotos generalmente de 850 y 940 nm. Estos no se ven para nada pero son absorbidos por las sustancias en las que producen cambios según su potencia. Pero las cámaras fotográficas si los detectan porque el silicio con que se hacen los ccd los detectan perfectamente, incluso más que el visible. Por eso los detectores de IR se hacen de silicio y las cámaras usan un led rojo o infrarrojo para el enfoque.
En los leds se ve muy claramente la unión de la electrónica con la luz. Valga la redundancia, la luz se hace electrónicamente: en una pastilla de metales raros se juntan una capa N y una capa P.
Haciendo una síntesis sencilla, por el paso de una corriente eléctrica, hay un traslado mutuo de electrones que por el salto y pérdida de valencia producen luz. De acuerdo a su composición se produce un determinado color.
El led blanco es aún más similar a la lámpara fluorescente: un led azul se cubre con una sustancia fluorescente amarilla. La luz azul la excita y produce luz amarilla, que mezclada con la azul se hace blanca. Si se mira un led blanco apagado se ve claramente dentro una mancha amarilla que lo identifica.
Por hoy termino mi charla porque se hace larga y en una segunda parte que escribiré dentro de poco explicaré porqué se usa amarillo en los leds blancos.
Mientras tanto espero las conclusiones de los foristas y porqué no sus preguntas y discusiones.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 4, 2013)

hola... mi amigo..aqui el locodeloscolores..la verdad que este es otro exelente aporte..con respecto aun tema...... que ami en particular me apaciona...  y espero con aiedad la  segunda parte....juan


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 4, 2013)

Muy buena info para tener en cuenta.... Gracias por el aporte y esperaremos la segunda parte!

Bocagonza o Locoporlosled XD


----------



## jamesoro (Jun 13, 2013)

excelente men, muy buena explicacion


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 13, 2013)

A los que esperan la continuación de este tema vean La Paradoja del color amarillo. Allí se sigue tratando el tema de la luz.


----------

